# I got Mooned at the Zoo



## bunny99123 (Nov 22, 2012)

I took these photos at the Zoo yesterday.  I was using my 70-210mm Minolta lens at almost full zoom.  The Chips keep mooning me!  It was so funny, majority of the time when I pointed the camera at them they bent over.  This guy mooned me over and over.  I love the zoo, but sad the animals aren't in freedom.


----------



## 2fastlx (Nov 22, 2012)

That chimp in #4 is ripped. Lol


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes, he is!  He hardly has any hair.  Never knew they had muscles like that.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 22, 2012)

Hmm, that does not look like the T.O. zoo. 
Where was that ?


----------



## manicmike (Nov 22, 2012)

2fastlx said:


> That chimp in #4 is ripped. Lol



Roids.


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is Little Rock Zoo in Ark..


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 23, 2012)

There is absolutely no way we evolved from number 4. There are no physical similarities.


----------

